# Sig If possible



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know if it's been 4 weeks since Plazz made me my Ty Griff but since MMAFP got put on a break I was wondering if I could get a sig made?

I believe what I'm asking for is tough to do so I will be giving whoever does it 3,500 points.

What I would like is for a sig that says BBJD presents the Next Generation somewhere and around the border of the sig names of some fighters. The fighters are Cain Velasquez, Roger Gracie, CB Dollaway, Demain Maia, Marcelo Garcia, Johny Hendricks, Jacare Souza, and Jake Rosholt.

So if that's not possible I understand but I thought I would give it a try.

Pics - I'm not good at finding pics but pics of any of the guys I listed not named CB Dollaway or Demain Maia would be fine.

Title - BBJD presents the Next Generation

Sub text - I guess that would be the border

Colors - Blue and White

Size - 400 x 200

Avatar - No


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't know if it's been 4 weeks since Plazz made me my Ty Griff but since MMAFP got put on a break I was wondering if I could get a sig made?
> 
> I believe what I'm asking for is tough to do so I will be giving whoever does it 3,500 points.
> 
> ...



Wonderful this gentleman knows how to follow rules.. yes the MMAFPTUFC is separate so posting here is fine for another sig.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

bump*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry guy, NikosCC and I are out of commission for the time being, so if no one else does it, it will be a little late.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's something I put together. Had the most amount of bother finding the fighter pics (I'm not familiar with them all, so apologies if I've used a pic of the wrong guy!). If your not happy with these or anything else I can muddle around with it some more if you like.

Derek


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah actually I like that alot thanks man.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there anyway you can make it larger.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah ive increased it below to the maximum 420 width. It was already at 400x200 like you had requested, so it doesnt look too different.










Derek


----------

